# Southwestern Fish Taco Salad



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Southwestern Fish Taco Salad

1/2 cup OLD BAY Tartar Sauce
1/2 cup salsa, prepared
vegetable oil (for frying)
1 pound cod or Pollock fillets, cut into serving-size pieces
3/4 cup McCormick Fish Fry Seafood Fry Mix
1 teaspoon OLD BAY with Garlic & Herb Seasoning or OLD BAY Seasoning 
1 bag (10 ounces) mixed salad greens
2 tomatoes, chopped
2 avocados, peeled and thinly sliced 

Dressing: Blend tartar sauce and salsa. Refrigerate until ready to serve with salad.

Pour oil into large skillet, filling no more than 1/3 full. Heat on medium-high to 375° F. Coat and fry fish with Fish Fry Mix, as directed on package. Cool slightly. 
Sprinkle with OLD BAY.

Toss salad greens, tomatoes and avocados in large bowl. Divide among serving plates. Top with tasty fried fish and serve with saucy dressing.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds delicious....


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Sounds good. Wonder how it would taste if you subbed the cod for some fresh flounder.


----------

